# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán > CKD shop >  CKD - Phạm Duy Anh - Dịch vụ CAD-CAM-CNC!

## CKD

Chào các bạn!

Lâu nay mình vẫn âm thầm làm dịch vụ CAD-CAM-CNC, gần đây "ế ẩm" quá nên lên đây viết bài giới thiệu dịch vụ  :Big Grin: .

Đùa thôi, một việc mình hay làm có cách gọi hoa mỹ là "tư vấn". Thật ra thì cũng không có gì to tác, đó là một chuổi các công đoạn: khảo sát nhu cầu, đánh giá, đề xuất đầu tư, thiết kế quy trình, đào tạo nhân lực, chế tạo máy và cả "cò" mua bán máy  :Big Grin: . Trong đó có một số liên quan đến CAD-CAM-CNC là phù hợp với anh em ở đây  :Big Grin: .

*Vậy CAD-CAM-CNC là cái gì*
Đó là một quá trình mà mình nghĩ anh em trên này rất thường trải qua, hoặc không ít lần nghe nói đến. Đầu tiên trong chuổi này là:
*CAD* (viết tắt của từ *C*omputer *A*ided *D*esign)
Ừ, thì tiếng anh thế nào kệ nó. Cứ gọi CAD là vẽ vời này nọ cho nó dễ hiểu. Các bạn muốn làm hay chế tạo gì thì việc đầu tiên là phải hình dung ra hình dáng của nó. Việc này có thể chỉ diễn ra trong đầu, phát họa trên giấy v.v.. nhưng chỉ nhiêu đó thì chưa gọi là CAD. Cần phải số hóa nó trên máy tính thì mới gọi là CAD  :Big Grin: .
Vậy thì CAD là công cụ biến ý tưởng sản phẩm thành một bản vẽ, hoặc một mô hình 3D trên máy tính, từ đơn giản đến phức tạp. CAD khác với những phần mềm thiết kế thông thường là thiết kế CAD đòi hỏi phải xác định các tham số một cách rỏ ràng và chính xác.
Có rất nhiều phần mềm làm chức năng này.. các bạn trên này ít nhiều chắc biết đến các soft như Corel, AI, AutoCAD v.v...*CAM* (viết tắt của từ *C*ompurter *A*ided *M*anufacturing)
Từ dữ liệu CAD ở trên, giờ muốn đưa vào triển khai sản xuất trên máy tự động như CNC thì cần phải có thao tác CAM.
Ở bước này, CAM giúp người thực hiện biến những phương cách gia công được mô hình hóa trên máy tính thành những lệnh vận hành máy cụ thể.
Một số chương trình CAM có thể chỉ có phần CAM nhưng trong môi trường phát triển nhanh như hiện này thì hầu hết đều có cả CAD & CAM. Có rất nhiều, phục vụ cho nhiều nhu cầu khác nhau như: ArtCAM, SheetCAM, SolidCAM, PowerMill, MasterCAM v.v..*CNC* (viết tắt của từ *C*omputer *N*umeric *C*ontrol)
Công nghệ CNC phát triển từ rất lâu rồi. Ở VN thì gần đây phát triển với tốc độ rất nhanh. Với việc điều khiển bằng máy tính (hoặc những hệ thống tương tự), máy CNC có thể cắt những chi tiết theo đường cong hoặc đường thẳng. Độ chính xác của máy CNC gần như là rất cao. Tuy nhiên, độ chính xác của máy CNC có thể thay đổi theo thời gian phụ thuộc vào các yếu tố: độ mòn của lưỡi cắt, khả năng của người đứng máy và chất lượng của phôi.

_ảnh minh họa quá trình CAD-CAM-CAN trong việc in 3D._
*Post processor là gì*
Post Processor được hiểu là một bộ phận biên dịch thông số của các đường chạy dao (tool path) thành ngôn ngữ NC để điều khiển máy CNC. Là cầu nối liên kết chương trình CAM và máy CNC. Và tùy vào máy CNC khác nhau mà ngôn ngữ của nó cũng khác nhau ít nhiều. Để máy CNC có thể phát huy tối đa khã năng vận hành, không bị lỗi thì Post Porcessor phải có đầy đủ thông số vận hành, các lệnh và cú pháp lệnh của máy.


_Mối liên hệ giữa CAM -> Post Procaessor -> CNC_

*Vậy mình làm được gì nè*
*Hướng dẫn CAD-CAM-CNC*
Các chương trình mình có thể hướng dẫn: AutoCAD, SolidWork, SolidCAM, ArtCAM, SheetCAM, cncKAD v.v...
Gồm có sử dụng phần mềm, phương pháp để hình dung và bắt đầu thiết kế sản phẩm, các phương pháp gia công và kỹ thuật gia công trên máy công cụ v.v...

Mình có thể hướng dẫn theo phương pháp PBL (Project Based Learning), đại ý là dạy và học dựa trên một dự án (sản phẩm) cụ thể. Các bạn muốn thiết kế CAD, thiết lập CAM và vận hành CNC để chế tạo một sản phẩm. Dùng phương pháp PBL là cách nhanh và dễ nhất để hiểu và nắm rỏ được việc đó. Nó không nhàm chán như cách học kiểu hàn lâm (ôm sách học từ A-Z) mà nó tập trung ngay vào cách giải bài toán của chính các bạn. Không quên phân tích và so sánh các phương cách khác, từ đó giúp các bạn hiểu được những vấn đề căn bản nhất. Bạn sẽ nhanh chóng nắm bắt được các bước cũng như các khái niệm, phương pháp cần thiết để có thể biến ý tưởng thành một sản phẩm cụ thể.*Xào nấu chương trình CAD-CAM và Post processor*
Mỗi chương trình CAD-CAM khi mới cài đặt vào luôn ở chế độ mặc định, và nó chỉ phù hợp với những gì mà "hãng" đang hổ trợ.
Sẽ có rất nhiều khã năng có thể can thiệp vào phần mềm để nó phục vụ tốt nhất nhu cầu của mình.

Ngoài việc thêm thắt các chức năng tự động (thường gọi là macro) cho những nhu cầu hay gặp. Thì việc rất quan trọng với CAM đó là viết lại postprocessor.
*Tại sao phải vậy?*
Postprocessor thường được hãng phần mềm viết sẵn cho những hệ máy được hãng hổ trợ. Còn với những máy không được hãng hổ trợ (VD máy tự chế, máy chạy Mach3 v.v..) thì sao?
Có thể dùng những postprocessor vạn năng để sử dụng nếu có. Nhưng nó sẽ không phát huy được hết hiệu năng mà cnc controller có thể làm. Đôi khi lại phát sinh lỗi vì không tương thích hoàn toàn.

Vậy giải pháp triệt để là "xào nấu" (viết lại) postprocessor theo đúng khã năng và năng lực của con máy vận hành. Giúp controller phát huy tối đa năng lực, giảm thiểu các lỗi phát sinh trong quá trình vận hành.

Các postprocessor mà mình đã từng xào nấu từ 3-5axis, từ phay/tiện/plasma/oxygas đến đột: khai thiên lập máy là LazyCAM  :Big Grin: , ArtCAM (và các soft tương tự), PowerMill, SolidCAM, MasterCAM, sheetCAM, cncKAD... chạy cho các CNC soft PC based, chịn na cnc controller v.v...*Viết chương trình CAD-CAM chuyên dùng*
Với một số nhu cầu đặc biệt. Nhằm mục đích đơn giản hóa thao tác, tiện lợi hơn trong quá trình làm CAD/CAM. Nhóm mình có viết riêng các chương trình hổ trợ để thực hiện các việc này. Việc đơn giản hóa thao tác sẽ giúp cho người vận hành rất nhiều và hiệu quả. Nhân lực không cần đào tạo đặc biệt vẫn có thể sử dụng thành thục & dễ dàng.*Thiết kế và gia công chi tiết CNC**Thiết kế chế tạo máy và các hệ thống tự động (hệ thống cơ khí, hệ thống điện điều khiển v.v...)**Bảo trì, sửa chữa máy*

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ với thông tin dưới chữ ký  :Big Grin: 
Cảm ơn

----------

anhcos, elenercom, Fusionvie, huanpt, huyquynhbk, imechavn, khoa.address, Nguyễn Huy Anh Tuấn, nhatson, QuyND, tiinicat, Tuan Tran

----------


## Huudong

> Chào các bạn!
> 
> Lâu nay mình vẫn âm thầm làm dịch vụ CAD-CAM-CNC, gần đây "ế ẩm" quá nên lên đây viết bài giới thiệu dịch vụ .
> 
> Đùa thôi, một việc mình hay làm có cách gọi hoa mỹ là "tư vấn". Thật ra thì cũng không có gì to tác, đó là một chuổi các công đoạn: khảo sát nhu cầu, đánh giá, đề xuất đầu tư, thiết kế quy trình, đào tạo nhân lực, chế tạo máy và cả "cò" mua bán máy . Trong đó có một số liên quan đến CAD-CAM-CNC là phù hợp với anh em ở đây .
> 
> *Vậy CAD-CAM-CNC là cái gì*
> Đó là một quá trình mà mình nghĩ anh em trên này rất thường trải qua, hoặc không ít lần nghe nói đến. Đầu tiên trong chuổi này là:
> *CAD* (viết tắt của từ *C*omputer *A*ided *D*esign)
> ...


quá đã, em mở hàng luôn bộ thay dao trong mach3 luôn anh ơi.

----------


## imechavn

Bác báo giá giúp bộ thay dao trong mach3!

----------

